# How to restart a make with config arguments displayed?



## rtwingfield (Jun 22, 2015)

The Handbook suggests that the Makefile configuration arguments, etc., can be displayed simply (for example) as follows:

*29.8.3. Apache Modules*
Type `make config` within /usr/ports/www/apache24 to see which modules are available and which are enabled by default.​. . .not just for the Apache system, but I'm finding that for almost every application make, once run, then a rerun of the `make config` command returns something like:

```
# make config
===> Options unchanged
```
I seem to recall once reading of a method to restore this functionality, but now I cannot find a solution.  Even after deleting a port, it seems that a legacy of the make options is still lurking around.


----------



## Juanitou (Jun 22, 2015)

If I understand you well: `make rmconfig` followed by `make config` and `make showconfig`. It’s all there in ports(7).


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 22, 2015)

The immediate Options unchanged might mean the options files in /var/db/ports are read-only.  These are not really Makefile options, but port options.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2015)

Also make sure ports-mgmt/dialog4ports is installed. Or you will not get an option screen at all.


----------



## rtwingfield (Jun 23, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Also make sure ports-mgmt/dialog4ports is installed. Or you will not get an option screen at all.



*Excellent! * I was not aware of the nuance.  Installed the port and results of the `/usr/ports/lang/php56 # make config` as follows:


----------

